# Themed Drink Names for Haunted Hotel



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Looking for a litte help from all your (very busy) creative brains...

Every year we have a bartendar at our party and we specialize in themed cocktails. We usually offer 5-10 different drinks and shots. I know what we are having to drink but not sure what to call them.

So far we have:

Bloody Bellhop
Dead Maid
Skeletons in Your Closet
Sour Soul
Horror Rita
Creepy Cosmo
Berried Alive

I was trying to come up with more hotel related names like the first two but I'm stumped and now I'm thirsty too!

Any help


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

How about something with "Checking Out"?


----------

